# Swing Bed Hospital POS



## sjsantjer (Nov 20, 2012)

Our physician saw a patient in the hospital who was classified as Swing Bed. We are going to bill out a Subsequent Nursing code 99307-99310. The POS Code has me stumped.  I called the hospital and the Type of Bill is 181.   I have found conflicting information, should it be 21 in patient hospital or 31 skilled nursing facility?  Thanks


----------



## Bonnie Owen (Dec 29, 2012)

For those cpt codes your pos would be 31.


----------

